# Solo: A Star Wars Story - Disney rechnet angeblich mit einem Flop



## AndreLinken (29. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Disney rechnet angeblich mit einem Flop* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Disney rechnet angeblich mit einem Flop*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Dezember 2017)

Dass Disney hier am Kinostart im Mai festhält und nicht wieder auf das lukrative Weihnachtsgeschäft geht, ist ja schon ein ganz guter Indikator, dass sie nicht so recht an den Film glauben.


----------



## solidus246 (29. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dass Disney hier am Kinostart im Mai festhält und nicht wieder auf das lukrative Weihnachtsgeschäft geht, ist ja schon ein ganz guter Indikator, dass sie nicht so recht an den Film glauben.



Finde es ein wenig schade. Man bekommt das Gefühl, dass dieses Franchise ausgeschlachtet wird. Es steht Star Wars drauf, kommt schon gut an. Aber mal sehen, wer weiß. Vielleicht wird's dennoch nen guter Streifen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (29. Dezember 2017)

Gerade Han Solo hat doch so viel Potential für mehrere Filme sogar, das kann man doch nicht wegwerfen...
Warum zieht Disney nicht die Reißleine und legt das Projekt auf Eis und startet es später neu?
Das Geld kann Disney verschmerzen. Ansonsten schadetman doch der eigenen Marke umso mehr...


----------



## Raptor (29. Dezember 2017)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Finde es ein wenig schade. Man bekommt das Gefühl, dass dieses Franchise ausgeschlachtet wird. Es steht Star Wars drauf, kommt schon gut an. Aber mal sehen, wer weiß. Vielleicht wird's dennoch nen guter Streifen.



Das war doch alleine durch den Kaufpreis von 4 Milliarden, davon 2 Milliarden angeblich in Bar, klar. Disney musste alleine aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen schnell viel Geld aus Star Wars machen. Kurzfristig gesehen hat Disney damit sogar Erfolg, wie es dauerhaft aussieht weiß ich nicht bzw. erlaube ich mir keine Prognosen dazu, weil es einfach zu schwierig ist. Sollte aber Disney so weiter machen, dann denke ich, dass man nur mit Marketing den Erfolg der Marke nicht weiterführen kann. Eventuell kann aber Disney weiterhin mit Marketing den Hype um Star Wars Aufrecht erhalten. Bringt man aber weiterhin jedes Jahr einen neuen Star Wars Film wird dieser  Hype vermutlich verschwinden.


----------



## SGDrDeath (29. Dezember 2017)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Finde es ein wenig schade. Man bekommt das Gefühl, dass dieses Franchise ausgeschlachtet wird.


Bis auf die Filme, wo ist der Unterschied zur Zeit unter Lucas?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dass Disney hier am Kinostart im Mai festhält und nicht wieder auf das lukrative Weihnachtsgeschäft geht, ist ja schon ein ganz guter Indikator, dass sie nicht so recht an den Film glauben.


Nach den ganzen Produktionskapriolen dieses Projekts würde auch die Start-Verlegung nicht viel bewirken, der Film hat zuviel negative Entwicklungen durchlebt. Regie-Duo rausgekickt, teure Neudrehs, ein Hauptdarsteller dem mangelndes Schauspieltalent nachgesagt wird... Wie will man den Schaden da noch rückgängig machen?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen Produktionskapriolen dieses Projekts würde auch die Start-Verlegung nicht viel bewirken, der Film hat zuviel negative Entwicklungen durchlebt. Regie-Duo rausgekickt, teure Neudrehs, ein Hauptdarsteller dem mangelndes Schauspieltalent nachgesagt wird... Wie will man den Schaden da noch rückgängig machen?



Gerade nach diesen ganzen Kapriolen hätte ich mit einer Verschiebung gerechnet.
Durch die neuen Dreharbeiten mit dem neuen Regisseur ist ja sicher auch Zeit verloren gegangen.
Rogue One wurde damals auch verschoben, nach dem es die Nachdrehs gegeben hat. Sollte ursprünglich ja auch im Mai erscheinen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2017)

Raptor schrieb:


> Das war doch alleine durch den Kaufpreis von 4 Milliarden, davon 2 Milliarden angeblich in Bar, klar. Disney musste alleine aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen schnell viel Geld aus Star Wars machen. Kurzfristig gesehen hat Disney damit sogar Erfolg, wie es dauerhaft aussieht weiß ich nicht bzw. erlaube ich mir keine Prognosen dazu, weil es einfach zu schwierig ist. Sollte aber Disney so weiter machen, dann denke ich, dass man nur mit Marketing den Erfolg der Marke nicht weiterführen kann. Eventuell kann aber Disney weiterhin mit Marketing den Hype um Star Wars Aufrecht erhalten. Bringt man aber weiterhin jedes Jahr einen neuen Star Wars Film wird dieser  Hype vermutlich verschwinden.


Es war IMO ohnehin ein großer Fehler ein volles Programm aus Hauptreihe und Spin-Offs aus dem Boden zu stampfen. Disney verdient an der neuen Trilogie mehr als an den Spin-Offs (die sich nach Rogue One nun auch beim Solo-Film als problembehaftet erweisen, gleicht schon fast einem Fluch), siehe nun SW8 der jetzt nach bald 3 Wochen wohl genauso viel reinholt wie RO in seiner gesamten Laufzeit (und noch viel mehr einbringen wird).

Meiner Einschätzung nach steht die Zukunft weiterer Spin-Offs unter recht ungünstigen Sternen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Dezember 2017)

Also ich freu mich auf den Solo-Film, wie auf jeden anderen SW-Film


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Bis auf die Filme, wo ist der Unterschied zur Zeit unter Lucas?



man hat nicht mehr ganz so Absurdes Merch?
George Lucas hat kleiner Ohren?
Die Liebesgeschichten sind besser? 

Ansonsten nja, Ron Howardist zwar nen Super Regiesseur, aber nach dem die beiden Dullies auf die Idee kamen ein Spaceballs-Prequell zu machen, da schwindet auch so etwas die Vorfreude


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> man hat nicht mehr ganz so Absurdes Merch?
> George Lucas hat kleiner Ohren?
> Die Liebesgeschichten sind besser?
> 
> Ansonsten nja, Ron Howardist zwar nen Super Regiesseur, aber nach dem die beiden Dullies auf die Idee kamen ein Spaceballs-Prequell zu machen, da schwindet auch so etwas die Vorfreude


Mit dem Regie-Duo hat man sich auch die völlig falschen Leute ausgesucht, deren Erfahrung war hauptsächlich auf CGI-Filme begründet.
Und was Ron Howard betrifft, bei dem ist das ein ständiges Auf und Ab, seine Filme schwankten zuletzt qualitativ ganz besonders. AAA-Projekte verhaut er, während seine Non-Mainstream-Filme glänzen. Und nun bekommt er die Aufgabe des Schadensbegrenzers. Auch keine dankbare Situation für ihn.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mit dem Regie-Duo hat man sich auch die völlig falschen Leute ausgesucht, deren Erfahrung war hauptsächlich auf CGI-Filme begründet.
> Und was Ron Howard betrifft, bei dem ist das ein ständiges Auf und Ab, seine Filme schwankten zuletzt qualitativ ganz besonders. AAA-Projekte verhaut er, während seine Non-Mainstream-Filme glänzen. Und nun bekommt er die Aufgabe des Schadensbegrenzers. Auch keine dankbare Situation für ihn.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



na ne, man hat sich Theoretisch vielleicht schon ganz gute geholt, aber wenn die meinen ihren eigenen Stiefel fahren zu müssen anstatt das zu machen was die sollen, dann wird das eher nen Griff ins Klo


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und was Ron Howard betrifft, bei dem ist das ein ständiges Auf und Ab, seine Filme schwankten zuletzt qualitativ ganz besonders. AAA-Projekte verhaut er, während seine Non-Mainstream-Filme glänzen. Und nun bekommt er die Aufgabe des Schadensbegrenzers. Auch keine dankbare Situation für ihn.



Apollo 13 war ein großartiger Film.
A Beautiful Mind und Da Vinci Code auch.
Und Rush fand ich sogar richtig grandios.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Apollo 13 war ein großartiger Film.
> A Beautiful Mind und Da Vinci Code auch.
> Und Rush fand ich sogar richtig grandios.


Die ersten Drei liegen ja auch schon länger zurück (welche ich auch besonders mag), und Rush ist eine der besagten Non-Mainstream-Perlen die ich meinte.

Aber mal auf die Filme der letzten 10 Jahre zurückbetrachtet:
Illuminati - Deutlich schlechter als Sakrileg.
Inferno - Tiefpunkt der Robert Langdon-Reihe.
Im Herzen der See - Hübsch fotografiert, aber ziemlich Inhaltslos.
Dickste Freunde - Kenne ich nicht mal, wird wohl vielen so gehen. 

Neben Rush hat mich nur "Frost/Nixon" positiv überrascht, der Rest... Tja, siehe oben.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TobiWan82 (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde das Gerücht ehrlich gesagt nicht besonders glaubwürdig. 

Das Drehbuch ist Disney ja nicht erst seit gestern bekannt und die gesamte Produktion basiert darauf. Die Probleme in der Produktion sind bekannt gewesen und das man versucht hat das nochmal zu wuppen auch. Der Maitermin ist der originale Termin und das sie ihn diesmal eben nicht verschoben haben als Negativpunkt auszulegen ist im besten Fall pessimistisches Kaffeesatzlesen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich gehe immer noch davon aus, dass der Film verschoben wird.
Im Mai soll er anlaufen, aber es gibt noch keine wirklichen Promos, kein Teaser nichts. Das ist für einen Film im Star Wars Universum schon sehr ungewöhnlich. 
Ich hoffe mal, sie lassen sich noch etwas Zeit und versuchen ein brauchbares Niveau zu erreichen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dass Disney hier am Kinostart im Mai festhält und nicht wieder auf das lukrative Weihnachtsgeschäft geht, ist ja schon ein ganz guter Indikator, dass sie nicht so recht an den Film glauben.


Ich frag mich warum "alle" auf das Weihnachtsgeschäft so fixiert sind ?

Haben die Kinos wie Eisdielen sonst saisonell geschlossen?
Kann sich der Bürger nur gegen Weihnachten ein Kinobesuch erlauben?

Ich glaube das geht eher in Richtung selbsterfüllende Prophezeihungen ... wenn man die interessanten Dnge nur dann rausbringt, kann die man auch nur zu der Zeit sehen.


----------



## Wamboland (30. Dezember 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum "alle" auf das Weihnachtsgeschäft so fixiert sind ?
> 
> Haben die Kinos wie Eisdielen sonst saisonell geschlossen?
> Kann sich der Bürger nur gegen Weihnachten ein Kinobesuch erlauben?
> ...



Jup - zumal Kino doch Klima hat, da ist es im Sommer schön kühl ^^

Zum Thema: Mal abwarten - wie der Film wird. Das Drehbuch kann von der Logik und den Plotholes ja nicht wirklich schlimmer als Ep8 werden ...


----------



## Desotho (30. Dezember 2017)

Mag jetzt naiv sein: Aber hätte man nicht im voraus durch simples lesen des Drehbuchs feststellen können dass es mies ist?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Dezember 2017)

Desotho schrieb:


> Mag jetzt naiv sein: Aber hätte man nicht im voraus durch simples lesen des Drehbuchs feststellen können dass es mies ist?



Man kann ein an sich gutes Drehbuch auch schlecht inszenieren oder durch schlechte Schauspielleistung runterziehen.
Ein Film wird nicht automatisch gut, wenn das Drehbuch gut ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Dezember 2017)

Nie und Nimmer wird ein Star Wars Film ein Flop. Es wird vielleicht  nicht so viele Besucher wie die Episoden VII, VIII und IX haben (hatte  Rogue One ja auch nicht) aber trotzdem einschlagen wie eine seismische  Bombe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drake802 (30. Dezember 2017)

Wartet doch erst mal ab und macht den Film nicht zum Flop noch bevor ihr ihn gesehen habt!
Eine unbekannte Quelle kann auch eine Putze sein die entlassen wurde und jetzt einfach etwas wirbel machen will.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Man kann ein an sich gutes Drehbuch auch schlecht inszenieren oder durch schlechte Schauspielleistung runterziehen.
> Ein Film wird nicht automatisch gut, wenn das Drehbuch gut ist.



Natürlich, aber wenn bereits das Drehbuch schlecht ist, warum verfilmen sie es dann und lassen nicht einfach ein neues schreiben?


----------



## MichaelG (30. Dezember 2017)

Wartet doch erst einmal ab. Das Drehbuch ist die eine Seite, was ein Regisseur daraus macht eine vollkommen andere. Ein guter Regisseur kann aus einem mäßigen Drehbuch eine Perle machen und ein unfähiger Regisseur trotz potentiellen top Drehbuch Murks drehen.

Jetzt schon über die Qualität eines Films zu spekulieren der erst in Monaten ins Kino kommt ist vollkommen unproduktiv und sinnfrei. Zumal ohne wirkliche Infos zu Story und Co.

Das ist das gleiche als würde ich mich zur Qualität von Terminator 6 äußern, der 2019 ins Kino kommen soll. Auch wenn ich erst einmal innerlich skeptisch bin, wie man Linda Hamilton (die neben Arnie auch wieder mit dabei sein soll) logisch implementieren will, wenn es in T3 heißt sie ist an Leukämie gestorben und ihre Asche in alle Winde verstreut. Aber vielleicht schafft man doch irgendwie eine logische Lösung für das Problem. Irgendwie würde es mich freuen, Linda Hamilton noch einmal in Terminator zu sehen. Das ist wie Jamie Lee Curtis in Halloween. Die gehören irgendwie in diese Franchises rein. Und wer spielt John Connor ? Das könnte doch eigentlich nur wieder Nick Stahl (T 3) übernehmen.

Und ich hoffe bei T6 daß man zu den Qualitäten der ersten 3 Teile zurückkehrt.


----------



## SGDrDeath (30. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich erst einmal innerlich skeptisch bin, wie man Linda Hamilton (die neben Arnie auch wieder mit dabei sein soll) logisch implementieren will, wenn es in T3 heißt sie ist an Leukämie gestorben und ihre Asche in alle Winde verstreut.


Ganz einfach, der Film soll ja ein Sequel zu T2 werden, ergo ignoriert man entweder alles nach T2 oder man macht es wie in der Serie und springt mit ihr von irgendwann vor ihrem Tod ins Jetzt.


----------



## Odin333 (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde  Alden Ehrenreich als Han Solo maximal unpassend. Für mich steht er auf der selben Stufe mit Lucas Till als MacGyver.
Ich hoffe Disney zieht die Notbremse.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Dezember 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich finde  Alden Ehrenreich als Han Solo maximal unpassend. Für mich steht er auf der selben Stufe mit Lucas Till als MacGyver.
> Ich hoffe Disney zieht die Notbremse.



Der Film kommt in 5 Monaten ins Kino  außerdem finde ich Ehrenreich schon ganz passend, siehe dieses Bild, das die Tage geleakt wurde





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steel2000 (30. Dezember 2017)

Bei den letzten drei Star Wars Filmen war ich im Kino und im Falle vom Star Wars IX sicherlich ebenso (auch wenn ich vom achten Teil ein wenig enttäuscht bin). Aber was der Film von / mit Han Solo angeht, so ließ er mich bislang kalt. Keine Ahnung, ob es daran liegt, dass jemand anderes als H.Ford die Rolle einnimmt. Somit fällt meine entgültige Entscheidung mit den Trailern.  Mal schauen, wie sich darin der neue Solo präsentiert. Im Falle von der Serie McGyver hatte sich zumindest meine Befürchtung bestätigt, einen unpassenden Darsteller für diese Rolle verpflichtet zu haben. Hoffentlich täuscht der bisherige Eindruck bezüglich dieses Films.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Der Film kommt in 5 Monaten ins Kino  außerdem finde ich Ehrenreich schon ganz passend, siehe dieses Bild, das die Tage geleakt wurde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Passt nicht. Der hat ja nichtmal ne Narbe am Kinn.


----------



## Brainwaver (30. Dezember 2017)

Für mich sagt es eher viel aus wenn 5 Monate vor der Veröffentlichung noch keine Werbung gemacht wird.
Das bedeutet man will nicht viel für Werbung ausgeben um die Filmkosten gering zu halten, und das macht man meist nur wenn man denkt das der Film nicht viel einspielen wird.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Passt nicht. Der hat ja nichtmal ne Narbe am Kinn.



Die bekommt er vielleicht erst im Film.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nie und Nimmer wird ein Star Wars Film ein Flop. Es wird vielleicht  nicht so viele Besucher wie die Episoden VII, VIII und IX haben (hatte  Rogue One ja auch nicht) aber trotzdem einschlagen wie eine seismische  Bombe


Würde ich nicht zu laut aussprechen. Wenn der Film 200 Mio. oder mehr kostet  - ich gehe von Mindestens 250 Mio. aus, wegen der kostspieligen Nachdrehs - und weniger als das Dreifache reinholt, wird das aus Studio-Sicht durchaus als Flop gehandelt.

Siehe doch "Justice Leage", der aktuell "nur" auf knapp 650 Mio. kommt, für einen Superhelden-Streifen aber eine finanzelle Klatsche sondergleichen darstellt (da er wohl um die 250 - 300 Mio. gekostet haben soll... Reine Produktionskosten, wohlgemerkt). Die Produzenten haben den Film kaum zwei Wochen nach seinem Start als Verlustgeschäft bezeichnet.

Ob nun Marvel-, DC- oder eben SW-Filme, heutzutage sind sie geradezu verpflichtet sich immer nahe der Milliarden-Grenze zu bewegen.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Dezember 2017)

Ist krank aber leider wahr. Selbst bei 100% Rein-Gewinn ist man nicht mehr zufrieden. Einfach nur irre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist krank aber leider wahr. Selbst bei 100% Rein-Gewinn ist man nicht mehr zufrieden. Einfach nur irre.


Weil 100% Gewinn immer noch auf diverse ausführende Produzenten verteilt werden muss, der Pro-Kopf-Gewinn ist damit also kleiner als es sich zunächst schön anhört. Knackpunkt ist und bleibt aber der Kostenfaktor Marketing welchen man leider immer draufrechnen muss.

Um nochmal bei "Justice League" zu verbleiben, die die Umrechnung:

50 bis 100 Millionen Dollar Verlust: "Justice League" wohl größter Superhelden-Flop seit Jahren - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de

Und man schaue auf die Hochrechnung von Rob Cain, der die Gesamteinnahmen erschreckend gut eingeschätzt hat (er 635 Mio, aktuell 643 Mio., wo kaum nicht mit weiteren Zuwächsen zu rechnen ist). Daher ist die Verlusteinschätzung als ziemlich realistisch zu betrachten.

Und SW ist in Punkto Marketing wohl eine noch größere Nummer, daher auch die "Milliarden-Pflicht".


----------



## MichaelG (30. Dezember 2017)

Aber ist das ganze noch gesund? Wenn Marketing am Ende teurer wird als die reinen Produktionskosten frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob das ganze überhaupt noch normal ist.


----------



## Desotho (30. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Man kann ein an sich gutes Drehbuch auch schlecht inszenieren oder durch schlechte Schauspielleistung runterziehen.
> Ein Film wird nicht automatisch gut, wenn das Drehbuch gut ist.



Zitat PCgames:


> Zudem sei das Drehbuch absolut nicht brauchbar,


----------



## Fimbul (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich frag mich ja zusätzlich zum angeblich schlechten Drehbuch auch wie man, *falls dieses Gerücht denn stimmen sollte,* für soein Projekt einen Schauspieler casten kann dessen schauspielerische Leistung dann offenbar so mies sein soll?
Waren die beim Casting alle besoffen? Haben die kein Qualitätsmanagment? Is das bei Disney, wie ich vermute, so ein Gremium alter Herren mit "Hier haben wir 200 Mio,  macht damit irgendwas mit Star Wars, wem auch immer das Geldpaket vor die Füße fällt!"?

Naja, ich hoff zumindest schonmal, daß es von der Atmospähre nicht irgendein Teenie-Drama wird. Das ist gefühlt mMn  immer so ein bißchen das Risiko wenn man die Story in die Vergangenheit eines Charakters legt, daß sich dann die ganze Stimmung potentiell Richtung Teenie-Film bewegen könnte...

Siehe zB eben McGyver.


----------



## Frullo (30. Dezember 2017)

Tja, für mich war die Marke unter George Lucas besser aufgehoben als unter Disney / Kathleen Kennedy...


----------



## SGDrDeath (30. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Tja, für mich war die Marke unter George Lucas besser aufgehoben als unter Disney / Kathleen Kennedy...


Warum?


----------



## Siriuz (30. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Warum?



Bei Star Wars bist du scheinbar echt blind, kann das sein?


----------



## Frullo (30. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Warum?



Mir gefielen seine Visionen des Star Wars-Universums einfach besser (was nicht zwingend seine Regie-Arbeiten mit einschliesst) - diese neue Trilogie fühlt sich für mich nicht... organisch an: Die Entwicklungen im Lucas'schen Star Wars-Universum konnte ich stets intellektuell nachvollziehen - so z.B. das Palpatine verschiedene Parteien gegeneinander ausspielt um an die (absolute) Macht zu gelangen, der Untergang der Republik und die Ausrufung des Imperiums - wobei dann trotz allem noch rund 20 Jahre lang der Senat vorhanden war (der erst in IV tatsächlich abgeschafft wird). Für mich machte das alles irgendwie Sinn, aber die jetzige Entwicklung? Man könnte meinen, die Rebellion sei nach der Schlacht über Endor einfach in eine Art Lethargie verfallen und habe sich die schwer errungenen Früchte ihre Mühen einfach... wegschnappen lassen. Warum z.B. Leia nicht dafür gesorgt haben soll, dass die neue Republik die errungene Freiheit und Frieden mit einer institutionalisierten Armee verteidigt werden (statt mit einer "Rebellion Light" die sich einfach in "Resistance" umgetauft hat...), geht mir nicht in den Kopf... Das, und noch vieles mehr...


----------



## SGDrDeath (31. Dezember 2017)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Bei Star Wars bist du scheinbar echt blind, kann das sein?


Nein, diese Ehre gebührt dir, wie man im anderen Thread sehen kann. Und du darfst dich gerne wieder melden wenn du die Frage dort beantwortet hast oder irgendwas, was wie ein Argument aussieht und nicht versuchst mir ans Bein zu pinkeln. So lange verbuche ich dich als Fanboy der mit Kritik an Lucas nicht klar kommt und mit dem man nicht diskutieren brauch weil es sinnlos ist.



Frullo schrieb:


> Mir gefielen seine Visionen des Star  Wars-Universums einfach besser (was nicht zwingend seine Regie-Arbeiten  mit einschliesst) - diese neue Trilogie fühlt sich für mich nicht...  organisch an: Die Entwicklungen im Lucas'schen Star Wars-Universum  konnte ich stets intellektuell nachvollziehen - so z.B. das Palpatine  verschiedene Parteien gegeneinander ausspielt um an die (absolute) Macht  zu gelangen, der Untergang der Republik und die Ausrufung des Imperiums  - wobei dann trotz allem noch rund 20 Jahre lang der Senat vorhanden  war (der erst in IV tatsächlich abgeschafft wird). Für mich machte das  alles irgendwie Sinn, aber die jetzige Entwicklung? Man könnte meinen,  die Rebellion sei nach der Schlacht über Endor einfach in eine Art  Lethargie verfallen und habe sich die schwer errungenen Früchte ihre  Mühen einfach... wegschnappen lassen. Warum z.B. Leia nicht dafür  gesorgt haben soll, dass die neue Republik die errungene Freiheit und  Frieden mit einer institutionalisierten Armee verteidigt werden (statt  mit einer "Rebellion Light" die sich einfach in "Resistance" umgetauft  hat...), geht mir nicht in den Kopf... Das, und noch vieles  mehr...


Das sind doch mal Argumente die man verstehen kann und da  stimme ich dir auch zu, auch wenn Lucas inhaltlich so einige Böcke  geschossen hat. Es passte halt alles zusammen ohne das man gedanklich  viele Verrenkungen machen musste wie momentan. Vielleicht füllt Disney  diese Lücke noch mit Nebenwerken, aber momentan ist das halt erstmal ein  Flickenteppich oder unlogisch. Und das ist keine gute Idee für die  Weiterführung.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Eine ähnliche Art von "Flickenteppich" hat aber auch bei Lucas 20 Jahre lang existiert. Der Imperator war auch erst einmal nur "da" bevor man in Episode 1-3 erfahren hat, wie Palpatine zu ihm geworden ist. Oder Darth Vader mit seiner schwarzen geschlossenen Rüstung, der schweren Atmung. Da wurde auch erst in Episode III klar wie er zu dem geworden ist was man seit Episode 4 gekannt hat. Und sogar erst in Rogue One hat man erfahren, woher Leia und damit die Rebellen überhaupt erst einmal die Pläne vom Todesstern bekommen haben. 

Wenn muß man dann schon mit gleichem Maßstäben messen. Wobei Disney halt zusehen muß, wie sie ihre "Lücken" mit weiteren Filmen erklären. Aber zugegebenermaßen habe ich Ep. VIII noch nicht gesehen. Warte den BD-Release ab.

Und es gibt einen weiteren, wichtigen Punkt: 20 Jahre hatte Lucas keine Anstalten gemacht, die Serie fortzusetzen und gewisse Dinge durch die Vorgeschichte zu erklären. Stattdessen kamen x-fache Überarbeitungen der klassischen Trilogie was einem irgendwann einmal zum Hals heraushing, weil man nicht mehr durchgesehen hatte. Disney bemüht sich hier wenigstens.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (31. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Regie-Duo rausgekickt, teure Neudrehs, ein Hauptdarsteller dem mangelndes Schauspieltalent nachgesagt wird ...



Oft braucht es nicht viel mehr, um Kultstatus zu erlangen. Nicht das uns einer der besten Star Wars Filme erwartet.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Naja die Idee der ursprünglichen Regisseure ernsthaft eine Art von Space Balls bei Star Wars etablieren zu wollen war schon extrem "schräg". Und das ist noch diplomatisch ausgedrückt. Daß die geflogen wurden war nur die logische Konsequenz. Auf so eine Idee zu kommen ist schon irre. Beim besten Willen. Wer weiß was die sich vorher an Drogen reingepfiffen hatten. Das ist ungefähr genau so als wenn ein neuer Regisseur aus einem Terminator oder Stirb Langsam-Teil einen Slapstickstreifen machen will.

Was das Schauspieltalent der Hauptdarsteller betrifft bleibt es abzuwarten. Vielleicht hatten die auch nur keine Lust auf eine Art Comedy-SW und die wollten einen ordentlichen Film, den sie jetzt unter den geänderten Bedingungen auch drehen können. 

Woher stammt eigentlich die Beurteilung der Schauspielkunst ? Von den gechassten Regisseur-Duo ? Ich kenne die Darsteller nicht, kann also deren bisherigen Leistungen nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eine ähnliche Art von "Flickenteppich" hat aber auch bei Lucas 20 Jahre lang existiert. Der Imperator war auch erst einmal nur "da" bevor man in Episode 1-3 erfahren hat, wie Palpatine zu ihm geworden ist. Oder Darth Vader mit seiner schwarzen geschlossenen Rüstung, der schweren Atmung. Da wurde auch erst in Episode III klar wie er zu dem geworden ist was man seit Episode 4 gekannt hat. Und sogar erst in Rogue One hat man erfahren, woher Leia und damit die Rebellen überhaupt erst einmal die Pläne vom Todesstern bekommen haben.



naja, nicht ganz, im Buch Die Macht des Todessterns kam raus wie die Rebellion an die Pläne gekommen sind bzw. wie die überhaupt zu dem Punkt gekommen sind Kyle Katarn die in Dark Forces abgeholt hat
Allerdings ... man muss nur so mal den Artikel durchlesen: Death Star plans | Wookieepedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia
Das war halt auch so nen Flickenteppich und hickhack und das vergessen halt viele, auch die Frühe Zeit zwischen 77 und Heir to the Empire 1991 war ja auch total Kraut und Rüben im EU und das war auch alles Kanon und so das Holiday Special und die Zeichentrickserien

Ganz ehrlich, aber ich behaupte mal das Leute die meinen das Disney so nen Quatsch macht und die Marke Ausschlachtet auch nicht wirklich über das EU vor der Special Edition informiert haben und was alles Kanon war
Man kann geteilter Meinung sein wie man es jetzt so weiter führt, aber das kann man wenigstens noch Logisch erklären


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe bislang kein SW Buch gelesen. Ich kenne auch nicht die Zeichentrickserie Clone Wars. Daher ist der "Flickenteppich" für mich sogar noch stärker. Wie gesagt wer sich über Disney beschwert sollte sich mal die Lucas-Ära genau anschauen. Da will ich noch nicht mal vom EU anfangen (wozu ich mangels Lesen der Bücher auch nichts sagen kann und was Lucas auch nicht erschaffen hat). Aber der Hickhack um EU ignorieren ja/nein sorgt da auch nicht für eine Kontinuität im SW-Universum.

Und wie gesagt 20 Jahre gab es für Lucas quasi nur Ep. IV bis VI. Keinerlei Anstalten Palpatine zu erklären, wie Anakin zu Darth Vader wurde u.s.w. Und wenn sogar innerhalb des EU Kraut und Rüben existiert/existiert hat und es keinerlei Kontiniutät gegeben hat, weil jeder der ein SW-Buch schreiben durfte/geschrieben hatte etwas anderes im Sinn hatte, erleichtert das die Sache alles andere.


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2017)

Och, die Star Wars Bücher kann man sich schonmal geben, viele sind ja immer noch gut


----------



## TobiWan82 (31. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Man könnte meinen, die Rebellion sei nach der Schlacht über Endor einfach in eine Art Lethargie verfallen und habe sich die schwer errungenen Früchte ihre Mühen einfach... wegschnappen lassen. Warum z.B. Leia nicht dafür gesorgt haben soll, dass die neue Republik die errungene Freiheit und Frieden mit einer institutionalisierten Armee verteidigt werden (statt mit einer "Rebellion Light" die sich einfach in "Resistance" umgetauft hat...), geht mir nicht in den Kopf... Das, und noch vieles mehr...



Dafür muss man das Buch "Bloodline" lesen um das nachzuvollziehen. Da ich niemanden Spoilern will, sag ich nur, dass macht schon Sinn was sich Disney da überlegt hat.
https://www.amazon.de/Star-Wars-Blutlinie-Claudia-Gray/dp/3833233540/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1514726228&sr=8-1&keywords=star+wars+blutlinie


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Och, die Star Wars Bücher kann man sich schonmal geben, viele sind ja immer noch gut



Ich sehe da aber absolut nicht durch. Was kann man lesen ? Was kann man stecken lassen ? Ich habe nur von der Thrawn-Trilogie gehört (spielt wohl in einer Zeit zwischen Episode VI und VII), die ein Muß für SW-Fans sein soll. Aber es gibt so viele Bücher wo ich weder weiß, ob diese a) gut geschrieben sind und b) in welcher chronologischen Reihenfolge diese stehen und in welchem Zeitfenster diese einzuordnen sind und c) welche davon essentiell für das EU sind und welche totaler Murks sind und eher nur verwirren.


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2017)

also ich mochte die X-Wing Reihe, aber so der Klassiker ist eigentlich die Thrawn Reihe


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2017)

Thx, muß ich echt mal googlen.


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Thx, muß ich echt mal googlen.



Problem ist nur dass man die entweder auf Englisch oder antiquarisch holen muss, grade X-Wing
und ja, ich mochte die Macht des Todessterns, auch weil man noch die Spiele irgendwo mit eingebunden hat und Logiklücken erklärt hat


----------



## Siriuz (31. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Nein, diese Ehre gebührt dir, wie man im anderen Thread sehen kann. Und du darfst dich gerne wieder melden wenn du die Frage dort beantwortet hast oder irgendwas, was wie ein Argument aussieht und nicht versuchst mir ans Bein zu pinkeln. So lange verbuche ich dich als Fanboy der mit Kritik an Lucas nicht klar kommt und mit dem man nicht diskutieren brauch weil es sinnlos ist.
> 
> Das sind doch mal Argumente die man verstehen kann und da  stimme ich dir auch zu, auch wenn Lucas inhaltlich so einige Böcke  geschossen hat. Es passte halt alles zusammen ohne das man gedanklich  viele Verrenkungen machen musste wie momentan. Vielleicht füllt Disney  diese Lücke noch mit Nebenwerken, aber momentan ist das halt erstmal ein  Flickenteppich oder unlogisch. Und das ist keine gute Idee für die  Weiterführung.




Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Disney bringt jetzt jährlich Mittelmäßige Filme raus, die zwar technisch Top sind - aber nichts mehr mit Star Wars zu tun haben. Darf man das etwa nicht kritisieren? Zum Thema "ausschlachten": Disney macht immer nur das, was für ihre "Company" gut ist, da gibts auch ein tolles Interview des CEO's dazu.  Das bedeutet auch, dass man weniger auf "Fans" eingeht, die seit Jahrzehnten schon im Star Wars Universum sind. Man möchte neue Fans gewinnen, was ja nicht verkehrt ist, aber zu einem hohen Preis. Die Regisseure und Drehbuchautoren waren einfach falsch gewählt. Willst du mir etwa sagen, dass der Abgang von Luke Skywalker in irgendeiner Art würdig war? Schon in Episode 7 waren so einige Logikfehler. Aber Episode 8 setzt dem wohl die Krone auf. Die Casino Story innerhalb des Films war nicht nur unnötig, sondern peinlich.  Was aber noch nicht das schlimmste ist. Die gespielte political correctness innerhalb der Filme ist sowas von aufgesetzt. Mir kams so vor, als wäre die Besatzung überwiegend von Frauen besetzt. Was ja nicht schlimm ist, gar keine Frage. Es fühlt sich aber aufgespielt an. Nicht echt. Und da liegt das Problem. Lea und die Tumblr-Frau als Kommandanten und der arme Poe Dameron, der den Macho spielt und dafür auf die Finger bekommt. Besser hätten es Feministen nicht schreiben können. Die Kirche auf der Torte ist dann die dicke Asiatin. Der Charakter ist wohl noch unnötiger als JarJar Binks.

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die neue Trilogie die kommen wird, sich von dem Skywalker-Mythos löst und in der Vergangenheit spielt. Dort können sie sich gerne austoben und es ist leichter eine Handlung zu schaffen, die auch passt. Der kommende Han-Solo Film wird ja scheinbar schon als Flop in die Kinos gebracht, was man so liest. Ich fand Rogue One gar nicht so schlecht. Als Stand-Alone sicherlich ansehbar.

Abschließend mein Lieber, bin ich unzufrieden, wie du merkst. Ich wollte dich nicht angreifen. Es ist nur ein Stück Kindheit das nach und nach verloren geht und da wird man emotional. Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, wie man diese beiden Filme für gut befinden kann. Aber jedem seine Meinung. Frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## Frullo (1. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eine ähnliche Art von "Flickenteppich" hat aber auch bei Lucas 20 Jahre lang existiert. Der Imperator war auch erst einmal nur "da" bevor man in Episode 1-3 erfahren hat, wie Palpatine zu ihm geworden ist. Oder Darth Vader mit seiner schwarzen geschlossenen Rüstung, der schweren Atmung. Da wurde auch erst in Episode III klar wie er zu dem geworden ist was man seit Episode 4 gekannt hat. Und sogar erst in Rogue One hat man erfahren, woher Leia und damit die Rebellen überhaupt erst einmal die Pläne vom Todesstern bekommen haben.
> 
> Wenn muß man dann schon mit gleichem Maßstäben messen.



Mit dem klitzekleinen Unterschied, dass da zuerst einmal... genau - NICHTS war. Wenn NICHTS vorhanden ist, ist es durchaus berechtigt, sich was aus den Fingern zu saugen. Das ist dann kein Flickenteppich, sondern unerzählte Hintergrundgeschichte. Was aber noch wichtiger ist: Obschon zwischen den beiden Lucas'schen Trilogien ca. 20 Jahre liegen, passen sie nahtlos zusammen - was nicht bedeutet, dass jede Frage beantwortet werden muss: So interessiert es mich nach wie vor nur in einem höchst geringen Mass, was eigentlich genau mit den Bothan-Spionen passiert ist, die die Location des 2. Todessterns ausfindig machten - ist für die "grosse" Geschichte auch völlig unwichtig - wie aber aus dem "Sieg über Endor" "Rebellion Light aka Resistance + Imperium Light" werden konnte, finde ich schon noch wichtig.

Auch die Erbeutung der Pläne für den 1. Todesstern hat mich nie sonderlich interessiert - ist zwar schön, dass wir das jetzt dank R1 wissen und nett, dass R1 aus IV nun einen 4-stündigen Film mit Happy End macht, aber zur "grossen" Geschichte trägt es nur äusserst geringfügig bei.




MichaelG schrieb:


> Und es gibt einen weiteren, wichtigen Punkt: 20 Jahre hatte Lucas keine Anstalten gemacht, die Serie fortzusetzen und gewisse Dinge durch die Vorgeschichte zu erklären. Stattdessen kamen x-fache Überarbeitungen der klassischen Trilogie was einem irgendwann einmal zum Hals heraushing, weil man nicht mehr durchgesehen hatte. Disney bemüht sich hier wenigstens.



George hat keine Perfektion abgeliefert, keine Frage - vor allem DEN charakterlichen Edit nahm ich ihm immer übel, da dies aus Han Solo einen ganz anderen Charakter machte. Aber was Disney nun aus diesen Charakteren gemacht hat... Tragik, weil sich halt Tragik "schick" macht - und das für alle Hauptcharaktere des ursprünglichen Trios? Der Imperator hat also Post Mortem doch noch gesiegt, denn Luke, Leia und Han haben allesamt auf der ganzen Linie versagt: Keine neue Republik, keine Jedis, ein Skywalker als das absolute Böse und die Rebellion reduziert auf den Inhalt des Falkens... 

Matthias Dammes schreibt immer wieder, bei Star Wars handle es sich nicht um Science Fiction sondern um Fantasy - ich könnte da in gewisser Hinsicht sogar noch einen Schritt weitergehen: Beim Lucas'schen Star Wars handelte es sich immer um ein Märchen im modernen Gewand. Disney hat dieses Märchen genommen und es demontiert - und es hat sich tatsächlich sehr bemüht dabei...


----------



## Frullo (1. Januar 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Dafür muss man das Buch "Bloodline" lesen um das nachzuvollziehen. Da ich niemanden Spoilern will, sag ich nur, dass macht schon Sinn was sich Disney da überlegt hat.
> https://www.amazon.de/Star-Wars-Blutlinie-Claudia-Gray/dp/3833233540/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1514726228&sr=8-1&keywords=star+wars+blutlinie



Habe mir mal die Zusammenfassung gelesen, und weisst Du was? Das klingt alles 10 mal interessanter als alles, was in der neuen Trilogie gezeigt wurde. Schade...


----------



## TobiWan82 (2. Januar 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Habe mir mal die Zusammenfassung gelesen, und weisst Du was? Das klingt alles 10 mal interessanter als alles, was in der neuen Trilogie gezeigt wurde. Schade...



Das täuscht


----------



## Frullo (3. Januar 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Das täuscht



Nein, tut es nicht: Die Zusammenfassung klingt tatsächlich interessanter - ob dann aber das Buch aus dieser Zusammenfassung auch wirklich was lesenswertes macht, steht wohl auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Raptor (3. Januar 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> ...
> Man könnte meinen, die Rebellion sei nach der Schlacht über Endor einfach in eine Art Lethargie verfallen und habe sich die schwer errungenen Früchte ihre Mühen einfach... wegschnappen lassen. Warum z.B. Leia nicht dafür gesorgt haben soll, dass die neue Republik die errungene Freiheit und Frieden mit einer institutionalisierten Armee verteidigt werden (statt mit einer "Rebellion Light" die sich einfach in "Resistance" umgetauft hat...), geht mir nicht in den Kopf... Das, und noch vieles mehr...


Hier hat man meiner Meinung nach bei Episode 7 zu viel geschnitten und man musste sich zu viel Informationen über das Internet besorgen. Das System was in Episode 7 von dem neuen Todesstern zerstört wurde, war das System in dem der komplette Senat der neuen Republik aktuell seinen Standort hatte. Im Gegensatz zu den Zeiten der Alten Republik wechselt der Sitz der Neuen Republik alle paar Jahre das System und der komplette Senat usw. gehen in das jeweilige Senatssystem mit. Darüber hinaus ist in diesem System auch ein Großteil der Flotte der neuen Republik stationiert. Somit hat die New Order in Episode 7 einen Großteil der Flotte der neuen Republik plus den ganzen Senat, und somit auch die Regierung, der neuen Republik.
Das nachfolgende habe ich nur aus Hörensagen, Erinnerungen und Informationen des Internets:
Leia hat angeblich früh die Entwicklung der New Order erkannt und frühzeitig die neue Rebellionsarmee gegründet. Die Neue Republik wollte, aus unbekannten Gründen, nicht gegen die New Order vorgehen, es gab aber einige Senatoren die Leia und die neue Rebellion mit Geld und Waffen unterstützt haben. Leia hat also mit ihrer Truppe immer wieder gegen die New Order gekämpft, während zwischen New Order und Neuer Republik eine Art Patt bzw. Stillstand herrschte. Die neue Rebellionsarmee war also bisher der New Order immer unterlegen, konnte ihr aber immer wieder Schaden zufügen und durch den Patt mit der Neuen Republik konnte sich die New Order nicht auf die Rebellionsarmee konzentrieren. Durch die Zerstörung der Neuen Republik und ihrer Flotte in Episode 7, ist es der New Order in Episode 8 möglich sich voll auf die Rebellion zu konzentrieren.

Warum dieser für die Story wichtiger Punkt in Episode 7 überhaupt nicht erklärt wird verstehe ich persönlich nicht. Wenn man nur die Filme anschaut versteht man vieles nicht, wo doch fünf bis zehn Minuten mehr Filmzeit in Episode 7 das alles hätte erklären können. Leider scheint dies aber Bestandteil der neuen Trilogie zu sein. Es wird sehr wenig erklärt und vieles im Argen gelassen. Snoke wird als Bösewicht in Episode 7 aufgebaut nur um in Episode 8 getötet zu werden. Keine Erklärung wer Snoke ist und wie er die neue Ordnung aufbauen konnte. Auch wird nicht erklärt woher Snoke seine Machtkenntnisse hat. Ich befürchte, dass wird sich auch mit Episode 9 nicht ändern.


----------



## Frullo (3. Januar 2018)

Raptor schrieb:


> Hier hat man meiner Meinung nach bei Episode 7 zu viel geschnitten und man musste sich zu viel Informationen über das Internet besorgen. Das System was in Episode 7 von dem neuen Todesstern zerstört wurde, war das System in dem der komplette Senat der neuen Republik aktuell seinen Standort hatte. Im Gegensatz zu den Zeiten der Alten Republik wechselt der Sitz der Neuen Republik alle paar Jahre das System und der komplette Senat usw. gehen in das jeweilige Senatssystem mit. Darüber hinaus ist in diesem System auch ein Großteil der Flotte der neuen Republik stationiert. Somit hat die New Order in Episode 7 einen Großteil der Flotte der neuen Republik plus den ganzen Senat, und somit auch die Regierung, der neuen Republik.
> Das nachfolgende habe ich nur aus Hörensagen, Erinnerungen und Informationen des Internets:
> Leia hat angeblich früh die Entwicklung der New Order erkannt und frühzeitig die neue Rebellionsarmee gegründet. Die Neue Republik wollte, aus unbekannten Gründen, nicht gegen die New Order vorgehen, es gab aber einige Senatoren die Leia und die neue Rebellion mit Geld und Waffen unterstützt haben. Leia hat also mit ihrer Truppe immer wieder gegen die New Order gekämpft, während zwischen New Order und Neuer Republik eine Art Patt bzw. Stillstand herrschte. Die neue Rebellionsarmee war also bisher der New Order immer unterlegen, konnte ihr aber immer wieder Schaden zufügen und durch den Patt mit der Neuen Republik konnte sich die New Order nicht auf die Rebellionsarmee konzentrieren. Durch die Zerstörung der Neuen Republik und ihrer Flotte in Episode 7, ist es der New Order in Episode 8 möglich sich voll auf die Rebellion zu konzentrieren.
> 
> Warum dieser für die Story wichtiger Punkt in Episode 7 überhaupt nicht erklärt wird verstehe ich persönlich nicht. Wenn man nur die Filme anschaut versteht man vieles nicht, wo doch fünf bis zehn Minuten mehr Filmzeit in Episode 7 das alles hätte erklären können. Leider scheint dies aber Bestandteil der neuen Trilogie zu sein. Es wird sehr wenig erklärt und vieles im Argen gelassen. Snoke wird als Bösewicht in Episode 7 aufgebaut nur um in Episode 8 getötet zu werden. Keine Erklärung wer Snoke ist und wie er die neue Ordnung aufbauen konnte. Auch wird nicht erklärt woher Snoke seine Machtkenntnisse hat. Ich befürchte, dass wird sich auch mit Episode 9 nicht ändern.



Man könnte (fast) meinen, die wollten dann irgendwann eine Prequel-Trilogie zur neuen Trilogie drehen: Rogue One war dann sozusagen die Generalprobe, ob man die alten Darsteller durch CGI in ihrem jugendlichen Glanz erstrahlen lassen kann  Spass beiseite: Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr gelange ich zur Überzeugung, dass die neue Trilogie ein ziemlicher Murks ist...


----------



## TobiWan82 (8. Januar 2018)

SPOILER! SPOILER! SPOILER! SPOILER! SPOILER! SPOILER! SPOILER! SPOILER! SPOILER! 

Das was jetzt kommt sollte nur von denen gelesen werden, die wirklich nicht vor haben die Bücher zu lesen, denn es enthält massive SPOILER die ganze Romane uninteressant machen, indem deren wichtigsten Handlungsstränge und Wendungen bekannt sind. Wer die Bücher aber nicht lesen möchte, wird dadurch aber wahrscheinlich nachvollziehen können, was zwischen 6 und 7 passiert ist.

Der Senat hat sich nach einigen Jahrzehnten in 2 Lager aufgeteilt. Die Leia Seite die immer noch ein starkes demokratisches Verhältnis mit dezentralisierter Regierung  befürworten und die Zentralisten, die eine starke Führungspersönlichkeit wollen und eine Zentralregierung ähnlich dem Imperium.

Bei den Zentralisten gibt es aber einen erheblichen Teil die das Imperium romantisieren. Teilweise da sie den Krieg nicht miterlebt haben und teilweise weil sie Kriegsgewinnler waren. Diese Kräfte arbeiten mit Extremistengruppen zusammen, die sich aus ehemaligen imperialen Streitkräften zusammensetzen und dem Konzept des Imperiums gegenüber noch loyal sind. 

Zudem sind die Streitkräfte des Imperiums zwar besiegt, aber nicht vernichtet. Durch einen langen Abnutzungskrieg wurde ein Großteil ihrer Flotte aber mittlerweile aufgelöst und die (immer noch beeindruckenden) Reste haben sich in einen Nebel ?hinter/im? Outer-Rim zurückgezogen. 

Zudem haben alle Machtnutzer das Erwachen einer starken dunklen Präsenz kurz nach dem Tod des Imperators gespürt und die Sith-Anhänger machten sich auf die Suche. Da der Drobs meines Wissens  noch nicht gelutscht ist, weiß man es noch nicht genau, aber das wird wahrscheinlich dann wohl Snoke sein.

Nach und während des Abnutzungskriegs hat die  neue Republik aber auch schon andere Probleme. Viele Planeten haben Reparationsforderungen für die Sklaverei der sie im Imperium unterlagen und durch das Machtvakuum und dem zusammenbrechenden Handel erstarkt der Schwarzmarkt, die Korruption und die Syndikate. Der Krieg und die sozialen Brennpunkte kosteten ein Vermögen, welches die Republik nicht zur Verfügung stand. Demnach mussten sie mehr und mehr demilitarisieren umso weiter sie das Imperium verdrängt hatten. Die Kriegsschiffe wurden entweder zu Handelsschiffen umgerüstet, oder durch Patrouillienschiffe ersetzt. 

Das ganze hat aber mehr schlecht als recht gefruchtet und es wurden viele Dinge im Senat zu tode diskutiert bevor Hilfe gestellt wurde. Dadurch wollten mehr und mehr Systeme dann wieder den starken Anführer an der Spitze sehen. Das ganze findet dann seinen Höhepunkt, als eine der Extremistengruppen einen Anschlag auf den Senat, im speziellen auf die Leia Fraktion, verübt. Durch ihre Popularität als Kriegsheldin ist der Plan der Gemäßigten Leia als Kanzlerin einzusetzen, um ihr Lager und das der Zentralisten zu einen. 

Während der Kandidatur von Leia sind die Zentralisten aber dahinter gekommen, das Leia die Tochter von Darth Vader ist und machen das Publik. Da er immer noch das Sinnbild für das Grauen des Imperiums ist, war ihre politische Karriere damit faktisch vorbei, denn alle bis auf ihre engsten Freunde im Senat wenden sich von ihr ab. Auch ihre Familie wird da mit rein gerissen, denn Ben Solo erfährt selbst auch erst durch die Medien, statt durch seine Verwandten, dass er Vaders Enkel ist. Da er gerade als Machtnutzer ausgebildet wird kann man sich vorstellen, dass das auch in der Öffentlichkeit nicht gerade auf Gegenliebe triftt. Die Angst und der Hass der ihn entgegen schlägt, sorgt dafür, dass er für Snoke empfänglich wird,

Zu diesen Zeitpunkt hat Leia aber bereits festgestellt, dass ihre politischen Feinde mit den Extremisten zusammen arbeiten, indem sie finanzielle Unterstützung, Waffen, Ausrüstung, Stützpunkte und (am wichtigsten) organisatorische Hilfe zur Verfügung stellen. Durch das organisieren und Verbinden der Extremistengruppen und Eingliederung in die imperialen Streitkräfte, die sich in dem Nebel auf ein Vergeltungskrieg vorbereiten, entsteht "die "First Order". Da der Senat zu diesen Zeitpunkt aber hoffnungslos zerstritten ist, gründet Leia selbst eine paramilitärische Organisation, den Widerstand, um auf die First Order zu reagieren.

Nach aktuellem Kanon fehlen zwischen Abnutzungskrieg, der Suche nach ?Snoke? und etablieren der Protagonisten der neuen Triologie immer noch einige Zwischenfragmente. Daher weiß man noch nicht sicher, dass Snoke zu Gründungszeiten der First Order bereits den Führungsposten inne hat, oder ob er danach kommt. Alles in Allem ergibt sich aber da mittlerweile ein funktionierendes, nachvollziehbares Gesamtkonzept.

Disney hat es da leider etwas versäumt, Fans der alten Filme die eben nicht die Bücher lesen wollen direkt mit Filmen abzuholen. Daher kann ich schon nachvollziehen, dass es für die Nichtleser etwas befremdlich ist, was es jetzt mit der Schwäche des Senats und der Stärke der First Order auf sich hat, aber vielleicht holen sie es noch nach (glaube aber eher nicht daran).


----------

